# Stihl HL100K extended trimmer



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

with the 4-mix engine. Have a no start condition. Cleaned and rebuilt the carb. The unit is getting plenty of gas so checked for spark. Grounding the plug couldn't detect a spark so finally employed the poor man's method and touched the plug. Detected a shock but it wasn't a strong one like the jolt you get when you accidently touched a spark plug on a car. So I am suspecting the ignition coil may be bad. Hence my question: How do you test the ignition coil. I have a volt meter but I not sure how to perform the test and what should be the reading range for a good/bad ignition coil.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

there has been on and off issues with the coils on the 4 mix engines. There is no other way to test these coils other then testing for spark, testing the kill circuit and isolating the coil from the kill circuit .These newer coils have circuit boards built into them and you really cant test them like older coils with an ohm meter. Stihl warranties the ignition module for 2 years parts and labor and up to 5 years parts only (this applies to any unit built after 3/03 units before that have many different warranties up to lifetime parts and labor). I do many coil repairs under warranty that are on units that are 20 years old. I would take it to your dealer and have them test it and get it under warranty .


----------

